# 4th bass over 6lbs this year



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Swore it was over 7 when it came out the water the first time....

*6lbs 12oz*


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

Very nice! Great bass, what'd you get her on?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

What a hogg!!!!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Luns said:


> Swore it was over 7 when it came out the water the first time....
> 
> *6lbs 12oz*


Dude, you are on all roll....it's Fantastic when the Bass Gods Bless you!
Very nice pic, Thanks!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome job! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice Luns! 3:16?


----------

